# Nikon D5100



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone here have one? , I 'm wanting to upgrade from my D40x,

Thanks


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I would get a D7000. Much better I think.

http://shop.nikonusa.com/store/niko...=Tcl8rAoBAlUAABMPqvQAAAAT&rests=1314722190080


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

After lots of research & savings, Sandy I took your advise.

Pulled the trigger on the D7K, & the 70-300 VR II, to add to my collection of glass.

Just unpacked it all yesterday, WOW I'm overwelled after reading thru the manual on the D7K capabilities, vs the D40x. Get what you pay for, I guess.

Sandy, thanks for your input/recommindation.

Hope to be able to post some pic's, once I get it nailed down !


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

D7000 is a great camera. I used one for about 6 months before i moved to the d3s.

More importantly though is your glass. I would suggest that you try to only get glass with aperture of 2.8 (vs. a variable aperture), They will cost a lot more - the nikon 70-200 f.28 vrii is about 2500 - but it will outlast my camera bodies by far.


----------

